# please help-What is the code



## linhtran (Oct 28, 2009)

What is the code for a festoon excision?


----------



## clmoreland (Oct 29, 2009)

*Festoon Excision*

Festoons of the eyelids are redundant folds of lax skin and orbicularis muscle of the upper or lower eyelids that hang, in hammocklike fashion, from canthus to canthus when the face is upright.

You would code this as a blepharoplasty as they are removing the festoon folds.  

AVAILABLE CPT CODES For Ophthalmology Description CPT Code 15770 Graft; derma-fat-fascia 15820 Blepharoplasty, lower eyelid:  just look at the different codes for the blepharoplasty that best describes where the blepharoplasty was done.

I hope this helps.


----------



## linhtran (Oct 29, 2009)

thank you very much


----------

